# Lutherie - The Video



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks, 

I've been messing around some more on the girlfriend's computer and managed to stitch together this collection of "rejected" photos from the upcoming Fretboard Journal article on building with Sergei de Jonge. 

Note: We were all working on our own guitars so the processes are in order but there's discontinuity between the instruments. I mean, SOMEBODY had to take the photos, right?! 

How many steps can you name? 

It's on LiveVideo instead of YouTube, so it's in STEREO! 

Enjoy! 

Building an acoustic guitar - LiveVideo


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I just subscribed to the Fretboard Journal this past December, after my GF bought me a few copies last year.

For those who arent aware, its a very high quality magazine published 4 times/year, which caters to the "players, collectors and builders" of not only guitars but things like mandolins and banjos too.

Its a little more than the average magazine (nearly $18 C a copy) but its more like a book, and the writing is excellent, with very good articles and photos.

AJC


----------



## M_A_T_T (Jun 24, 2006)

That was great, both the guitars and the video. Was one Ziricote? I made a similar video for a violin I made (posted on youtube) but the pictures and sound didn't come out as clear as yours.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Great video. Beautiful guitars as well. Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

M_A_T_T said:


> That was great, both the guitars and the video. Was one Ziricote? I made a similar video for a violin I made (posted on youtube) but the pictures and sound didn't come out as clear as yours.


Yep, the classical had Ziricote b/s and the 00 steel string had old groth Brazilian Rosewood.


----------

